# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Decorative cornice to existing painted walls/ceiling

## lankb

Hi guys, 
I am looking to remove some existing cove cornice and install a larger decorative cornice to a room we are renovating. 
Walls are rendered/white set and painted. I have read in other threads to cross hatch the contact area with a stanley knife prior to installing with masonry adhesive but this was for plasterboard walls. What would you recommend doing for masonry walls instead? 
I assume ceiling should be cross hatched? 
Cheers!

----------


## droog

Any previously finished surface should be cross hatched to get good adhesion, this is irrespective of what type of wall / ceiling you have.
Usually cornice is mounted using cornice cement.

----------

